# Just a heads-up



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello Fellow N-scaler's I hope you all had a Good Christmas, and got everything you were "wishing for."

I don't know about you, but it seems that my family has trouble gifting trains to a "grown man..." 

But no worries, if they conceded and gave you cash instead, I just posted a link in the "For Sale Elsewhere" thread here that you might appreciate!

Seems that the folks at Con-Cor are having a yard sale, and you can pick up a few necessities (if you know what I mean) for cheap.
N Scale & HO Semi tractor trailor sets, Deisel switchers, resin models... I stocked up on some trailers, and a couple of Tractor trailer rigs. (Thanks to the mother& father-n-law.)


Here's the link to my other post: http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=105801#post105801

Enjoy!

JC


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

Big4fan said:


> I don't know about you, but it seems that my family has trouble gifting trains to a "grown man..." JC


I think almost every model railroader has had to deal with this kind of thinking from someone every now and then. The preacher of our church once confessed to me that the reason he came over the first time a few years ago was to find out why I seemed to love playing with toys. He felt that maybe there was something wrong in my life and I was in need of some spirtual guidance. 

When he saw the layout I had however, he was stunned. He began asking me how I built it. Well to make a long story short, he is now a model railroader himself and we trade modeling ideas often. I guess in his case one could say that the lord surely did move in mysterious ways. lol. Thanks for the heads up about Con-Cor.

Routerman


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Those prices are to good to pass up, and we find em after christmas, when we're about broke. ha ha


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I generally discourage folks from gifting me trains, most of what I enjoy hasn't been made in 40 years.:thumbsup:


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

Shaygetz has it right, and when they do get ya train stuff, it's always cheap crap that doesn't work. Tell em to send money instead then we can get the stuff we both need and want, then we can thank em fer a really great gift!!!! Well, it's what I tell my honey anyway.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Big4fan said:


> Hello Fellow N-scaler's I hope you all had a Good Christmas, and got everything you were "wishing for."
> 
> I don't know about you, but it seems that my family has trouble gifting trains to a "grown man..."


LOL.

My brother understands it's not 'playing with toys". He gave me some trees and an N scale building for my layout!


----------

